# Anyone any experience with this lab?



## Crsps (Oct 19, 2021)

I have been given Intex Pharma Test E 300 Recently. Anyone have any experience with this lab? 

Thanks


----------



## Crsps (Oct 19, 2021)

I do not see too much info on this lab. I should mention I have done a few shots and the pip was a little painful however this was in virgin muscles.. I am simply asking the usefulness of the brand.


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

Crsps said:


> I have been given Intex Pharma Test E 300 Recently. Anyone have any experience with this lab?
> 
> Thanks


Pip city


----------



## Frank bull (Dec 20, 2016)

Worst pip I ever had


----------



## Crsps (Oct 19, 2021)

Frank bull said:


> Worst pip I ever had


Good to know.. Switching over as that seems to be the genuine conclusion. 20ml however seems a shame to waste but ah well.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Crsps said:


> Good to know.. Switching over as that seems to be the genuine conclusion. 20ml however seems a shame to waste but ah well.


No need to waste it. Lets say your pinning 2ml a week…..

Draw half (0.5ml) from the Intex and half (0.5ml) from whatever you switch too and inject twice a week.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

My mate tried it and pip was awful and suffered from low test symptoms too!


----------

